# backup cameras



## swindy4x4 (Sep 22, 2011)

hello all.. as some of you know i pull a small hybrid TT with a mid-sized truck.. i can't see anything behind me cruising down the road.  also when i get home i have a few trees to deal with. yes i need a camera!  any recommendations as to brand, wireless, or a good place to look? thx.


----------



## Triple E (Sep 22, 2011)

swindy4x4;74279 said:
			
		

> hello all.. as some of you know i pull a small hybrid TT with a mid-sized truck.. i can't see anything behind me cruising down the road.  also when i get home i have a few trees to deal with. yes i need a camera!  any recommendations as to brand, wireless, or a good place to look? thx.



There are allot of them on the market.  However I am not able to find one showing the signal strength.  What is the total length of your camper and pickup?  You might look at one with sound.  Then you can hear what the wife is saying while you are backing you in.  Second thought, maybe not.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 22, 2011)

point taken


----------



## C Nash (Sep 22, 2011)

Wal Mart offers so cameras but dont know the distance or if they would work for this. Worth looking into.  Not near the cost of regular rv back cameras


----------



## swindy4x4 (Sep 23, 2011)

i think i'll pass on the cam with sound Triple e haha... i have looked at a few online but some are upwards of a grand or more, now i don't believe in buying cheap tools or equipment, it's not worth it. but thats a little crazy don't ya think? i just thought someone might have one they liked and i'd follow suit. .. oh its a 17' TT bout 20' w/toungue and a tacoma truck. thanks


----------



## Triple E (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been doing some more reading on these Wireless Back-Up Cameras.  From what I have been able to find out the ones that cost less then $700 only have a range of about 35 feet, which is close to your total lenght.  For around $125 you could buy a good wired one and put a disconnet between the camper and the pick-up.  I just spoke with a guy that did this on his 5th wheel.  Just a thought.


----------



## swindy4x4 (Sep 25, 2011)

hey thanks! wired it will be


----------



## akjimny (Sep 25, 2011)

Swindy - I got this one for my motorhome; RVS-770613 Rear View Camera System, from B&H Photo.  Cost, with shipping $241.00.  Don't know if it will work for you but I like it fine.  Hope this helps.


----------



## larold (Sep 26, 2011)

Stereo upgrade is also an option. Alot of them these days come with a rear view camera, have touch screens, built in GPS, even dvd players.


----------



## jay2333a (Jun 28, 2019)

swindy4x4 said:


> hello all.. as some of you know i pull a small hybrid TT with a mid-sized truck.. i can't see anything behind me cruising down the road.  also when i get home i have a few trees to deal with. yes i need a camera!  any recommendations as to brand, wireless, or a good place to look? thx.



Hi, i ever heard a brand, and could recommend it to you, the brand is called as Haloview,


----------

